# Spirit Friends & Family Day



## MIDNIGHTBLACKIE (Sep 19, 2013)

A little goblin told me that this Sunday, October 5, is Spirit's Friends & Family Day and your entire purchase is 35% off with the coupon. This Saturday is 25% off purchase with coupon.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyon ehave a friends and family coupon?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

How do you get this coupon? I know I've signed up for emails (again) with both my web addresses and haven't received one yet!.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

In the past the store mgr has them and gives a sheet to an employee.
I don't know what they plan for this year.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

On Facebook it says the discount will be 20% off total order.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

That's not the friends and family coupon. This is what they look like. 
Because of restrictions you will not likely be able to use a reproduction of this one.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

where did you get the 35% off coupon from?


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

that coupon should be fine...just copy it on your phone and show it to them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Larry posted the "Fan Appreciation Day -- 20% off Everything coupon" here on many of these forum webpages. You'll still see the regular "20% off Item" coupon above at the top, but scroll all the way down to the bottom and you'll see the Everything coupon there. I also noticed it appearing at the bottom of the main page.

I suspect that 35% off coupon is only distributed by sales staff to their friends and family as a thank you for their working there. I know Halloween City in the past did it that way. My guess would be that SH only authorizes X amount of these to be distributed.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just used the 35% coupon in store and bought the Evil scientist and a mask for the hubby. I was given the coupon by an employee on Friday afternoon when I was with midnight blackie (OP). I'm surprised the employees don't know us by name yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I also noticed an email from Spirit with a link to the 20% off Everything coupon to print out in my inbox.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

GIANT thanks to BobbyA and coldice371 for their posts. I was able to use the 35% off the entire purchase coupon. coldice371's post gave the me the idea just to call the Spirit store and ask if I could just show them the coupon on my phone. One store said I had to print it and one store said no problem. I do not have a printer at home, so I went to the one that would take the phone image.

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

